# 820 partner visa - what happens after approval?



## Guldsandal (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All

I am preparing all my papers for my 820 partner visa...so many!

This might sound like a stupid question...

But what happens AFTER your temp. visa gets approved?

Do you still have to keep gathering evidence (rental, bank statements, photos, anything with both names on etc.) as much as you did for the temporary visa...?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, keep gathering evidence. Around 2 yrs after you initially lodged your partner visa application, the Melbourne office will assess your eligibility for the permanent partner visa (subclass 801). You stay on the 820 until the 801 is granted. Just keep all the normal stuff ( mail to same address, any joint bills or insurance or bank statements) so you have it if it is requested. You will probably also need a new afp check. 820 to 801 is quite streamlined, they just want to be satisfied you are still together. But keep as much evidence as you can, just in case, although you probably won't be asked to provide too much.


----------



## Guldsandal (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Brownie

Thank you very much


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I second that. My TR was approved in April and I'm still busy collecting every piece of evidence.


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

Brownie said:


> Yes, keep gathering evidence. Around 2 yrs after you initially lodged your partner visa application, the Melbourne office will assess your eligibility for the permanent partner visa (subclass 801). You stay on the 820 until the 801 is granted. Just keep all the normal stuff ( mail to same address, any joint bills or insurance or bank statements) so you have it if it is requested. You will probably also need a new afp check. 820 to 801 is quite streamlined, they just want to be satisfied you are still together. But keep as much evidence as you can, just in case, although you probably won't be asked to provide too much.


Hi Brownie i have a problem and i need your advice please. My situation is really mixed up at the moment. Yesterday we lodged the defacto onshore application form. A friend of mine said to me this morning that the CO for sure will call my employer to find out my employment status( even if i attached a letter of my employer in the application file) i have a fear of what informations the CO will share with my manager because if my employer will find out that i lodged an application for defacto same sex visa the other day i will be axed from work ( they are very homophobic especially my boss) and if i will be axed i will have problems with my PR visa 857( 2 years employment under the same employer which i dont have it) because a year ago i have been sponsored by this company. Whats your sugestions should i call the DIAC and say to not call my employer or to leave it as it is? Because if i got axed will be DIAC's mistake advice me guys.


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

aussiemate said:


> Hi Brownie i have a problem and i need your advice please. My situation is really mixed up at the moment. Yesterday we lodged the defacto onshore application form. A friend of mine said to me this morning that the CO for sure will call my employer to find out my employment status( even if i attached a letter of my employer in the application file) i have a fear of what informations the CO will share with my manager because if my employer will find out that i lodged an application for defacto same sex visa the other day i will be axed from work ( they are very homophobic especially my boss) and if i will be axed i will have problems with my PR visa 857( 2 years employment under the same employer which i dont have it) because a year ago i have been sponsored by this company. Whats your sugestions should i call the DIAC and say to not call my employer or to leave it as it is? Because if i got axed will be DIAC's mistake advice me guys.


Hi aussiemate
I don't see why the case officer would need to call your employer.
Your partner visa application will be assessed on the evidence of your relationship, not on your employment status.
Your case officer would be unlikely to call anyone regarding your application, other than perhaps the people who have written supporting statements for you, as this breaches privacy laws.
If you are really concerned, I would send a quick email to your case officer and advise that you have concerns about your employment if your relationship is revealed to your employer.
I really don't think they will be contacting your employer.


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

And if this happenes? Where i stand after legally against the CO? Can he do this? A friend of mine had the same issue and the CO called his manager and said everything evrything and my friend got axed and he was 857 visa and his visa has been canceled as well. Sounds good?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

aussiemate said:


> And if this happenes? Where i stand after legally against the CO? Can he do this? A friend of mine had the same issue and the CO called his manager and said everything evrything and my friend got axed and he was 857 visa and his visa has been canceled as well. Sounds good?


I don't think it would be very easy to take legal action against diac. But I don't think it will come to that, especially if you inform the case officer of your concerns. It would be more appropriate and feasible to take legal action against the employer for unfair dismissal. I don't think you will gave a problem, but your friend could look at legal action..unfair dismissal on homophobic grounds would be taken seriously, if this was the reason for the dismissal.


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

Can the CO say everything to my employer? or jus to confirm that i have full time job?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

Like I said, the case officer should have no reason to contact your employer. You are being assessed on the genuineness of your relationship, not on your employment status. This is a partner visa application, and your job doesn't come into it.


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

but my eligibility to sponsor my partner comes from 857 PR visa wich comes from my employer because i have been sponsored SO LINKS TOGETHER


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

aussiemate said:


> but my eligibility to sponsor my partner comes from 857 PR visa wich comes from my employer because i have been sponsored SO LINKS TOGETHER


Ok, sorry, I misunderstood. You are the sponsor. Even so, I don't think the case officer for the partner visa application will contact your employer. This is not normal practice. Include pay slips or tax returns to show you are employed, this should be enough. Employment details for sponsor are not a large area of concern. It would not hurt for your partner ( the partner visa applicant) to advise the case officer that you are worried about repercussions, so not to mention your relationship. If the case officer absolutely needed to speak to your employer about your work status (unlikely), he / she would not need to disclose WHY they need to know that you are employed, as this breaches your privacy. There is nothing wrong with you requesting this of the case officer, just in case, to remind them (because case officers are only human), that there may be implications if they thoughtlessly disclose your personal info.


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

i am the sponsor and my partner is on student visa.My partner work part time does this counts positive? Can i add bank statements as well? Is it better to have migration agent? or to lodge the visa application individually in order to monitor better the prossess with th CO?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

aussiemate said:


> i am the sponsor and my partner is on student visa.My partner work part time does this counts positive? Can i add bank statements as well? Is it better to have migration agent? or to lodge the visa application individually in order to monitor better the prossess with th CO?


Bank statements and your partner working would be helpful, but seriously there will not be much scrutiny on your income or employment, barely a passing glance that you have included some pay slips or tax assessment notices so that can be ticked off the list. It is the evidence of your de facto relationship, along with clear medicals and police checks, that is crucial. Whether or not you use a migration agent is purely personal choice.


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

we have joint bank accounts, evidence of same address,power of attorney ( for health issues), pictures together, letter from the landlord that we leave together, join telephone bill accounts, join internet bill accounts, and decalarations from friends.Tickets from trips in both names What else do we need?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

aussiemate said:


> we have joint bank accounts, evidence of same address,power of attorney ( for health issues), pictures together, letter from the landlord that we leave together, join telephone bill accounts, join internet bill accounts, and decalarations from friends.Tickets from trips in both names What else do we need?


Just as much evidence as possible (there are no mandatory items of evidence, everyone has different things) dating back to at least 12 months before you lodge. Check the immi website for checklists relating to other documents you will need. if your partner has any significant health issues which may jeopardize the application, I would definitely recommend using a migration agent, as he / she will be skilled at presenting reasons why the health requirement should be waived.


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

no he is very healthy. My concern is the phone call to my employer if happens this the only problem. Maybe i am very scared i dont know or paranoid.lol. he is healthy very athletic no criminal history has bachelor speaks english like australian born.


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

aussiemate said:


> no he is very healthy. My concern is the phone call to my employer if happens this the only problem. Maybe i am very scared i dont know or paranoid.lol. he is healthy very athletic no criminal history has bachelor speaks english like australian born.


I really don't think you have anything to worry about. My strategy would be- put together a selection of pay slips and tax assessment notices, going back as far as possible (2 yrs if possible, otherwise just as far back as you can). Attach a brief cover note to the payslips, saying something like 'I request that you do not contact my employer OR if you do need to contact my employer, please do not disclose that it is in reference to a partner visa application, as unfortunately my employer has an unfavorable attitude towards same-sex relationships, and I am concerned about my employment being jeopardized if my personal relationship status is disclosed to my employer'.


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

i dont have payslips. the only think that i have is the ATO assesment from this year


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

'I request that you do not contact my employer OR if you do need to contact my employer, please do not disclose that it is in reference to a partner visa application, as unfortunately my employer has an unfavorable attitude towards same-sex relationships, and I am concerned about my employment being jeopardized if my personal relationship status is disclosed to my employer'. 
AND THEY WILL LISTEN TO MY REQUEST? OR THEY WILL IGNORE ME?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

aussiemate said:


> 'I request that you do not contact my employer OR if you do need to contact my employer, please do not disclose that it is in reference to a partner visa application, as unfortunately my employer has an unfavorable attitude towards same-sex relationships, and I am concerned about my employment being jeopardized if my personal relationship status is disclosed to my employer'.
> AND THEY WILL LISTEN TO MY REQUEST? OR THEY WILL IGNORE ME?


I believe they would listen to you. At the end of the day, it is no business of your employer whether you are the sponsor for a partner visa applicant. This is your personal business. The employer's only concern should be your work performance. 
I have never heard of a case officer contacting a sponsor's employer. However, just in case, you are covering yourself by expressing your concerns.
By phrasing it the way i suggested, rather than simply saying 'don't contact my employer', which may sound suspicious, you are saying 'IF you choose to contact my employer to confirm that I am employed ( which they probably won't anyway), please just don't disclose why'.
This is perfectly ok.
Believe me, case officers are dealing every day with unlawful people, criminals etc.. You are the least of their worries!
You sound very conscientious, so I'm sure your application will be very thorough and processed very smoothly


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

Does it counts what job you do? work for religion organisation?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

aussiemate said:


> Does it counts what job you do? work for religion organisation?


No, they only want to be satisfied that you have an income and can support your partner if necessary


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

have you ever heard of PR 857 cancelation? and when this can happen?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry, I know a bit about partner visas but not much about 857s.


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

is it likely easy to cancel a pr visa?


----------



## aussiemate (Sep 5, 2012)

If the application has everything attached(evidence medical police clearance) how long will take to grand the visa?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

aussiemate said:


> is it likely easy to cancel a pr visa?


Don't know, sorry


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2012)

aussiemate said:


> If the application has everything attached(evidence medical police clearance) how long will take to grand the visa?


Processing time can be up to 12 months but 'decision ready' applications are often processed more quickly, sometimes within weeks or even days.


----------

